# The New "Pokésonas?"



## Mad MOAI (Jun 27, 2008)

*The New "Pokésonas?"*

This thread wasn't here yet, like it was on the last forums, so I decided to remake it. Even though I wasn't the one who started it in the first place.

So, the big question is, What is your Pokésona? A Pokésona is a Pokémon that represents you. Note that if you add a personality to a Pokésona, it's no longer a Pokésona. It's a character.

My Pokésona is, as my username suggests, a Metallic Deoxys in Defense "Forme."





I made the sprite myself~


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine is Iceclaw, a Weavile. I plan to change my username to Iceclaw sometime. She has a more sparkly jewel, and she is a bit taller than other Weavile. After I'm finished making the two sprites I am right now, I can make an image of her.


----------



## Keta (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

If I had one it would be this. Marshmallow Pikachu owns all, k?


----------



## Fox McCloud (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I dunno, maybe this guy.







Heh. About the same amount of rejection.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Uhh dunno if I have a decent reference

No I don't so I quickly drew this
Qwerty the Gligar, hooray

I wonder how many people expected a Jolteon


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I would have to say something defensive, like Shuckle, or Wartortle. Heck, maybe even Cloyster.

But, I will say, that if there was a flying turtle pokemon, that would be it.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I have two now. XDD

My main one is Ruffled the chatot. But since she is so unlike me in TROFF, she has become her own character. XD

Sometimes I rp as an unamed aipom. I guess she is my new pokesona thing. I still like being a chatot though.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I like to RP as a Pikachu named Lita. She's the adventurous type that loves to perform (either with an instrument, acting, or dancing)


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

As of five seconds ago, mine is a hyperactive Pachirisu with emotional issues.

Unnamed so far. ^^


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I may sound stupid for asking this, but what's a Pokesona?


----------



## Sireafi (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*



Metallic Deoxys said:


> So, the big question is, What is your Pokésona? A Pokésona is a Pokémon that represents you. Note that if you add a personality to a Pokésona, it's no longer a Pokésona. It's a character.


Mm-hm.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

My Pokesona is a Glameow with a dragonair tail, and her fur is light blue. and she has one wing. :3 her name is 'Fumetou' which I use... places. yeah. let's go with that.

picture!

yeah I suck.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine's a Poochyena named Arylett? Yeah. Aryena for short though. She's got glasses, a necklace (that I'm known for wearing a lot actually in real life) and curly hair near her tail. I wanted her to look a bit like I do as a human so she could be more like me other than the personality. Let me find that picture, now:

Arylett's Pokesona.


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Well, I had an entire _backstory_ for my Pokésona back on MH, and I'm pretty sure I'd call it a Pokésona, otherwise it would be a character for what? I didn't exactly roleplay her. :D

Anyway, it was a plain Mawile called Miniss. I can't remember anything else. xD I reeeally think I need to make a new one for fun~


----------



## Timmy (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I don't have a reference of my fursona with his awesometastic tie so I just quickly drew it.

CLICK


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

A Quilava named Kriisa, who has too much energy for her own self. SHe's a shiny Quilava, and a tuft of fur over her right eye.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

A light blue Vaporeon named Anna with a longer tail that has a round ball on each flipper, that she likes to swing and bat at. She also has a dull red collar with a small bell in the middle.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine would be a Snorunt with Shiny Umbreon's blue rings around it. It would be called Ice Moon.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Well, I am a fakemon, but a real pokésona for me is just a Gallade. Nothing special except for limited experience.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Eevea the Eevee. For picture check my sig, it's the one that is standing on one paw...animation


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*






My Killer Kabutops
Eventhough Dragonite is my favorite Pokemon, Kabutops is just awesome.
He has wings and electricity running through his huge claws.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I still have this pic in my sig.

Think it means anything?


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Is it half Plusle and half Articuno?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*



Roxxor said:


> Is it half Plusle and half Articuno?


Yes.

She's Zephyr. :3 (and before you people accuse me of naming Pokesonas differently from myself, I go as Zephyr at many other places. I'm more Zephyr than Involuntary Twitch, actually.) She used to be just a Plusle (although she did have a hairtuft and feathers on her tail) but her design I thought was really bland so after a lot of reworking she became what she is now. I can't say I've seen anything else like her. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

...probably that goat pokemon. You know, the one that's _still _nonexistant? ;-;


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Me? Just a regular Eevee. I could imagine myself as one. Or Mew, childish Fwee happy whatevers. =D


----------



## Zeph (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Someone remade my thread. Yayz.

Anyway, yes, my Pokésona is Pablo, the blue-paint favouring Smeargle. He likes exploring, usually alone, and drawing random things. He has quite a bad temper, however. Although his paint is normally blue, it changes with his mood, so if he is very happy it will turn into a bright cyan but if he is feeling sad or angry the paint changes to a deep, stormy navy.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Take a guess...

Nope, Kali is actually a character of mine. If I have to talk about a 'sona, I guess I should return to my previous username, Scymew (kind of a Scyther/Mew/Mewtwo hybrid), which I use more generally often. I do have a specific Scymew character, named Tsarmina, but she's female and the pokésona Scymew I use is male to match my own gender. Then again, Kali is also female.. for some reason, I have maybe more female characters than male. Don't read too much into that though.


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine is a metallic Rayquaza with a Dragonair tail.


----------



## Eeveelution (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I've got many, but a new one is Evera, a shiny Eevee with a black swirl on her forehead. She can't evolve into any Eeveelutions, but changes her type and color. Sadly, she has no memory of who she is, and wanders around trying to discover her identity, though she doesn't really show how desperate she really is. She's the peaceful kind of Pokémon, but like she usually says: "When you're nice all the time, you tend to bottle up your anger." (Translation: stay on her good side, or else.)


----------



## Dinru (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

See avatar :3 Her name is Espyflyox, for some reason.


----------



## Flora (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*






 'Tis my somewhat-very-bright-green Pachi.  Made in about five seconds. XP


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Where legendaries are allowed, I am a Mewtwo with blue eyes and my tail is lighter than normal.

In most other places, I am a white Lucario, or a (not)shiny Umbreon with lavender eyes. I used to be an Eevee with a mood-mane.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I can't decide at the moment. Either a grumpig or a clefairy. I can't tell which one fits me more.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Just made this: Gardaltarionair
No name yet, but what I'd want to be.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Hmm, either IP (usually just called Palkia) or Heather, a plain Eevee with a red bow around her neck:





I use them both, but IP is more of an identity then a Sona. And seems more... fair.

As for descriptions... (Just whipped these up :|)

Palkia, unlike other Palkias, preffers being on all fours (So... Shes not bipedal.) She was fused with Irken DNA by Deoxys scientists when she was little, and wants to take over the world. 

Heather is a plain Eevee, and was reborn from a human, with vague memories of her previous life. She acts violent and evil, but is really quite nice inside, and doesn't like hurting people. Her trademark feature seems o be the one tuft of fur on her head.

-^\O.o/^-


----------



## SatoHaru4Ever (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine's a Espeon w/ blue eyes, a blue stone,and black fur. No name yet.


----------



## PichuK (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

A pichu.

With WINGS.

10-year-old me had amazing character design abilities.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Well, since thread starter says "a sona with a personality is not a sona", I'm not sure...

But maybe Ichigo the anthro Sneasel, though she's not really like me. Or Zangi the Zangoose... She's pretty much a more crazy, less shy version of me.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I don't have a Pokesona. Raichao is just a character of mine whose name I use everywhere. She's almost nothing like me, the only thing we have in common is our love for food and we're both very sarcastic XD

If I had a Pokesona, it'd be a Clefairy or Clefable, since they are both really shy or a Nidoran, since they are small but can pack a punch (except I fight with silly insults, not with poison and claws XD)


----------



## Thorne (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you Gardean the Brawling/Smashing Gardevoir who have a lot of sexual frustration.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Retep the psyduck who is currently in my avatar.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*






 This is Voli. Please excuse my lack of spriting skill.


----------



## Rayne Forest (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine is Forest the Treecko.





A blue-green and light orange Treecko with an orange headband. He is also part water type. =D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Well, see my avie? That's pretty close, the wings are a little bigger, and she usually wears a thin silver chain with a small fang made of amythest on it. And the shoes she's weraing aren't right, it's always flip-flops, but i'm terrible at spriting feet.

So there you go, my pokesona.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Damnit I need a pokesona. I've only got Dark Samus. I have been described as a Snorunt though.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Changing mine...

Firepaw the Vulpix~

And sometimes Whitepaw the Skitty.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I have a picture of my Pokesona (which was drawn in like, 5 minutes XD)





She has Clefairy wings that are hidden behind her big ears. Her eyes are blue-grey, but i was too lazy to draw them properly.

I haven't named her yet, I don't even plan on using her that much.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

here:





so original lol
oh well


----------



## FKOD (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Hmm, I never thought about this one...

Since I'm a crazy person, I should probably have a crazy pokemon as my pokesona. The craziest pokemon I can think of are electrode and spinda. I like spinda better (no offense, electrode), so I guess I'm a spinda. A spinda with a green spot on my forehead and both my ears. And while I'm at it, she'll have a fedora. Her name shall be... Kouo.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine is just a giratina in origin form. My TCoD zodian is the festival of giratina(which is pretty cool because giratina is my favorite pokemon).


----------



## Typhloise (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Just as my name suggests, a cross between a Typhlosion and a Blastoise!


----------



## Blizz (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine is a Gligar with a hat and a lighter.

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3223/img036wd5.jpg
[Drawn by Invader Palkia of Invader Chatot Chatter]


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Hm... it was originally a Pikachu with a kind of headband made out of beads and fangs, a black loop earring on her left ear, and a bracellet I wear practically every day. I think I named her after myself (not my screen name).

But now, I'm thinking myself more as Mewtwo, and the reason is in my sig. ... More to come if I can imagine it.


----------



## Greenumbreon (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

See my avatar?

Creative, aren't I?


----------



## musical tears (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

i am a Roselia colored Buizel named Rooz or an Ambipom/Absol (Ambisol) splice named Nutter.






Rooz






Nutter


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Hm.... Maybe... possibly... *Draws a picture in head*

If Homestar Runner was a Pokemon, that'd be it. But, for now........
.....
....
....................................................
.....................................................
I have absoluteley nothing.


----------



## Linzys (May 25, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Abra.


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*






I just threw this together in a few minutes, though I plan to extensively use him. This is Valiant, who is actually part-Fakemon. A genetic mutation caused Valiant's molecular structure to be constantly rearranging, always adapting his type and moveset to trump the opponent. Valiant is shown in his Crimson Form, which is his default form, and is ??? type. His type and moveset and will always change to trump the opponent. Valiant's color also changes as well.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

This one's rather obvious. :P


----------



## Aethelstan (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

A Bronzor. Small, defensive, and intelligent(Psychic), like me. He wears glasses and dislikes hats.

...I also like the color blue, which is good since Bronzor is blue.

...he works for my other Pokesona, Marshtomp, who wears sunglasses and read boots.
I have an image of one, I should make one of the other.


----------



## Dewgong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*







named komugi.


----------



## Zuu (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*



Dewgong said:


> named komugi.


kaaaWAAAAAAIIIIIiiiiii~~~


----------



## Black Rayquaza (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Gotta be a Mewtwo named Darksun.  Oooh, I can feel an 'evil genius' moment coming on...


----------



## Spatz (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mines one of three;

Ricolan the Silver Lucario (Think Brawl Peoples...) Has a jade earing in his left ear (I want one of these you know...). He's more of my serios side...

Spatz the Raichu. He has Black hair, blue headphones, black scarf, and blue goggles. He's my "Lulz I'm a foolish oddball" side.

and Onikami the Poochyena. He's like all poochyena with a pair of brass goggles above his eyes, and a red scarf. He's the All around sona.

LURLZ!


----------



## Noctowl (May 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mines a ditto, because I change my pokesona too much.


----------



## Erif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

I think I used to be:





Small, annoying; someone who would NEVER leave you alone.

But now I think I'm:





Just plain weird. xD Plus, I like to collect things.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Mine's a Jolteon with green eyes. It used to have red ear tips, but I grew out of that I think.


----------



## Ahouji (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

-points at avatar-
Slowking. Nothing special. Just a slowking.
... go away, Slowking > you. D|


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: The New "Pokésonas?"*

Most original name ever; Aqua the Vaporeon.  It's a name I've always named my Vaporeon, since Red Blue & Yellow, and I was like, 6 or 7 at the time, sooo...  Umm, yeah.


----------

